# Yellow Jackets



## Newtothiss (Oct 7, 2022)

There is no fighting these nasty little fuckers, only RUNNING!

I lost (ditched) a brand new shovel today, and my big water bottle.

I'm in a new place, don't really know the lay of the land yet, was on ((off)bushwhacking) a logging trail a couple miles from a road..

Climbed up on a huge fallen log to get a better vantage point, and when I was nearly to the end, I noticed a dozen or more bees... Then, a ZZZZZZZ!!!! and a swarm.

I pitched what was in my hands,  JUMPED, RAN, FELL, GOT UP and did the craziest and fastest run through brush EVER.

After 5 solid minutes of running, I stopped and tried to catch my breath and was physically shaking. As I panted and frantically looked about, I saw and heard some, STILL AFTER ME!

I'm a special kind of stupid.
Solo treks
Bee allergy (NO EPIPEN)

What a shitty time trying to get away and back to a road.

I'll take bears over bees; any day of the week.
Bees cannot intimidated, and you can't just shoot em' (at least not all of em').

Getting an EPIPEN...


----------



## Johnny M (Oct 7, 2022)

Reminds me of the time a snuck up behind a farmhouse because I could see cans,glass,etc on the embankment from where i was walking a creek at about age 11. Sure enough, one deep scratch with the clam rake pops up 2 tall Clark Stanley's snake oil liniments! Another pull snags an amber A.S. Hopkins stomach bitters! I was quaking. I heard a dog start to bark so hunkered down for a few minutes. The top of the bank sheilded my presence pretty well because it was thick thorny bushes that separated the yard from the hill. Eventually he seemed to be gone so I took my short shovel to try to pop a test hole to see how deep the layer was. Well I plugged it home and it popped through some big buried kerosene can or something and I was immediately swarmed by small copperhead snakes with a huge one in the middle coiled and pissed! Well, I did that crazy brush run too and that started the dog barking again and as I crashed into the creek bed to get away I heard some guy yelling about calling the cops! I got away but never went back.  I know that feeling of panic too my friend.Poisonous snakes,barking dogs and screaming landowners will do it every time!


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 7, 2022)

Been there..
I'd take angry property owners and poisonous snakes over bees lol.


----------



## CCB420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Try to see if you can purchase a product with an active ingredient called  Fipronil!  You can spray less than 1 gal at the hole or opening to the nest, everyone will be dead by the next day


----------



## CCB420 (Oct 8, 2022)

They typically will not attack, as they do not know its killing them!  It's a non-repellent, but they will absolutely be pouring out the hive


----------



## CCB420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Brand names that contain fipronil are Taurus, Termidor, Navigator, to name a few!  However, may need a pest control license to be able to purchase


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 8, 2022)

Yeah...
I don't want to anywhere near them!

Maybe when the rain comes, I can set up my lr308 and go to work with the 100's of tracers I have kicking around?


----------



## CCB420 (Oct 8, 2022)

That'll piss off more than it'll kill!!  I kill em for a living!!  And if you want to get close to that area, fipronil is your solution!   I've killed thousands if not hundreds of thousands, haven't been stung (well while spraying their evil, mean, hateful, hurtful, swarming, attitude having asses)!   I don't hate them as much as I hate a damn red wasp!!  I'm actively hunting their red asses


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 8, 2022)

CCB420 said:


> That'll piss off more than it'll kill!!  I kill em for a living!!  And if you want to get close to that area, fipronil is your solution!   I've killed thousands if not hundreds of thousands, haven't been stung (well while spraying their evil, mean, hateful, hurtful, swarming, attitude having asses)!   I don't hate them as much as I hate a damn red wasp!!  I'm actively hunting their red asses


I just see that as a "solution"... while being able to be 100's of yards away..


----------



## CCB420 (Oct 8, 2022)

True and guns, ammo, tracers, night vision scopes, high capacity mags......if that ain't fun you must not be merican!


----------



## CCB420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Better idea!  Dip bullet in fipronil first!!  Win win


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 8, 2022)

Amen!


----------



## Brnjrv (Oct 12, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> There is no fighting these nasty little fuckers, only RUNNING!
> 
> I lost (ditched) a brand new shovel today, and my big water bottle.
> 
> ...


Yeah those evil monsters sting you just because you are breathing the same air as them


----------

